
Feedbro – Feed Reader with improved Social media support - calmchaos
https://nodetics.com/feedbro
======
calmchaos
We recently improved LinkedIn and Twitter support significantly.

Feature highlights:

\- Feed standard support: RSS 0.x, 1.0, 2.0, Atom, RDF

\- Built-in rule engine for filtering, highlighting & autotagging articles

\- Built-in ClearBody full-text conversion engine (partial articles to full
articles)

\- IFTTT support for automation

\- LinkedIn support: groups, jobs, home feed (/feed), hashtag feeds
(feed/hashtag/?keywords=word), personal articles feed
(/in/username/detail/recent-activity/posts)

\- Twitter support: /home, /explore, user name feeds, list feeds, hashtag
feeds, search

\- YouTube support: channels and search

\- Also supports: Instagram, VK, Facebook, Yammer, Vimeo, Flickr, Pinterest,
Bitchute, Reddit, SlideShare search

